# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Antybiotyk po łyżeczkowaniu

## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam w 18 tc. W nocy z 31.01/01.02.2013 dostałam bóli brzucha, które po 15-20 minutach po zwymiotowaniu ustąpiły, dlatego skojarzyliśmy z mężem to z kolacją. Jednak 01.02 postanowiłam pojechać do mojego lekarza i zaraz przed wejściem do gabinetu zaczęłam krwawić. Lekarz wysłał mnie ze skierowaniem do szpitala z poronieniem w toku. Okazało się również, że rozwarła się szyjka macicy i odeszła większość wód płodowych. W szpitalu przy przyjęciu miałam zrobiony wymaz z pochwy. Będąc na oddziale zadecydowaliśmy, że czekamy aż poronienie samo nadejdzie bez wywoływania. W nocy z 03.02/04.02 odeszła reszta wód płodowych i rano 04.02 urodziłam moje dzieciątko i miałam wykonane łyżeczkowanie macicy tzn trzeba było usunąć łożysko. W dniu 05.02 zostałam wypisana do domu z niewielkim krwawieniem. Podczas całego pobytu w szpitalu dostawałam Klimicin. Dnia 08.02 odebrałam wyniki wymazu, bo dopiero wtedy były i okazało się, że w pochwie mam Eschericha coli. Od razu pojechałam do mojego lekarza i dostałam antybiotyk Cipronex 500mg i Macmiror complex. Czy to że dostałam antybiotyk te parę dni po zabiegu a nie od razu może doprowadzić do jakichkolwiek komplikacji lub może mieć to konsekwencje w przyszłości? Czy ta bakteria mogła być przyczyną poronienia? Proszę o pomoc w tak trudnej dla mnie sytuacji i wyjaśnienie nurtujących mnie kwestii.

----------

